

GNU Nano acquired by the VIM project (April 1, 2013) - JoshTriplett
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/nano-devel/2013-04/msg00000.html

======
tim_m_locke
Bit late for April Fool's Day.

~~~
psgbg
I never heard of this before but even late is awesome.

